# Molotov Cocktail Lighter Shot



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

It's stuff like this that made me loose my indoor shooting privileges the first time. When the cats away, the mouse will play lol. The fire department was not needed so all is well.

Enjoy,


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

You're not wrong! Very cool 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

That frame is so cool dude. Nice shot


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Nice flames B)


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Really cool shot!I can see how a man could lose his privileges. It's still real cool!! Awesome slingshot


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You is one sick dude Randy-I LOVE IT!!! We're just a bunch of big kids on here that grew up -but not really!!!! Great shot BTW!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

HOT SHOT !!!! Gotta love it ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Fantastic shooting brotha!


----------



## Rrqwe (Nov 17, 2013)

Cool idea and great shot!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That's awesome entertainment!!!!!!'m


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

i'm in


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

That circled all the way from being the worst idea to being "WHOA!!! COOL!!!"


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

:rofl:
Very funny shot!!!


----------

